# Cars in California



## AmsterdamLimey (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey guys,
Am trying to move to Orange County/Long Beach area for a job around June on J-1. Now i know all the restrictions and regulations and costs involved so I am not that naive to think anything near is done and dusted so I won't be bothering to ask you those usual questions, you know the ones...
Anyway how has everyones experience been with having a car for 18 months or so, I will be in sales initially so will be driivng about a bit, im only 23 so still on a budget. Are there are good expat car financing firms that operate in California? Or any good ideas for a car as I wouldn't be able to pay for 1 in a lump sum, i guess normal renting would also be too expensive/ not worthwhile. please correct me if wrong.
Any advice or places of interest that can be forwarded would be greatly appreciated
thanks alot
James


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Considering the fact, that you have no US credit history, are according to your visa an intern and 23 - it will not be easy find find finanzing to say the least. Probably some used car loan shark. Then comes insurance for a driver under 25 with no history. Have you approached the company for a company vehicle or to cosign a loan?


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

you might consider a long term rental with unlimited miles....


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

mexliving said:


> you might consider a long term rental with unlimited miles....


Lots of US rental companies won't rent a car to anyone under the age of 26, due to insurance concerns. If the job requires a car, I think twostep's suggestion of approaching the employer for assistance is the best idea.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## AmsterdamLimey (Sep 24, 2008)

thank you all for the responses, much appreciated. Would leasing be out of the question? I will hopefully be there for 18 months so if I was unable to prolong my stay arn't there companies that can find a new buyer for the car?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AmsterdamLimey said:


> thank you all for the responses, much appreciated. Would leasing be out of the question? I will hopefully be there for 18 months so if I was unable to prolong my stay arn't there companies that can find a new buyer for the car?


Companies are not in the business of finding buyers but to make a profit Take a new or previously owned vehicle and put 18 months worth of pounding pavement in city traffic - what is left in resale value on the auction side? Google NADA for car values and pricing.

Leasing is basically a sales - up front down payment, monthly rates and return charges plus limited mileage. The contract goes through underwriting and you will again be handicapped by lack of credit history, age, income and driving history. Google some of the less expensive make/models you are interested in and go over the leasing options and contracts. Post specific questions. Do not forget to consider distances. 50 miles and more is considered a normal commute. Standard free miles are 10k. 

Lets turn this around - what is your budget for downpayment on a vehicle and cost of living?


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

*Buy then Sell*



AmsterdamLimey said:


> thank you all for the responses, much appreciated. Would leasing be out of the question? I will hopefully be there for 18 months so if I was unable to prolong my stay arn't there companies that can find a new buyer for the car?


Last year my aunt and uncle from Wales arrived in California, took a bus to Arizona to visit friends, while there they bought a 1991 Honda Accord with 165,000 miles for $2000, drove all over the southern U.S. to Texas, then back to the west coast and up to BC to visit with us for a month, then 4 months after they bought it, drove to Seattle and sold the car for $2600, thanks in part to it being a 100% rust free, because it came from Arizona. They didn't have to spend a dime on any repairs except one flat tire. Bottom line is you don't have to spend alot of money to buy a good car, just be a smart buyer, and after your 18 month stay, re-sell it, if you lose abit, its still better than renting or leasing for 18 months, and it doesn't really matter if you get a few dents in it being an old car, where as dents in a rental or lease could cost you extra.:car:


----------



## jazzelle (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow...haven't been on this forum in ages...and the first thread I see is relevant to my current situation!

I moved to Sacramento, CA in January on a J1 visa, I'm 32yrs and using a UK license right now. I rented a car from Enterprise on my arrival. Seven weeks on and I am still renting as I cannot buy or lease a new car. 

My lack of US credit history and the fact that my visa is for a year only means that they will not let me have an auto loan. I now have a US Social Security number and even that seems to make no difference.

I have however managed to save money on car insurance...I have a policy with State Farm that covers me to drive any vehicle....MUCH cheaper than the insurance provided by Enterprise. 

I would love to hear from anyone who has managed to get hold of a car via finance whilst being in a similar situation to me. It looks like I will either carry on renting (and find a long term deal somehow) or will have to buy an old banger (not happy with that as I need a super-reliable car).

Craigslist is handy for banger purchase BTW...but buyer definitely beware. Ensure your vehicle has pink slip, smog and up to date registration, or you could be in bother. Avoid "salvage title" cars too if possible!

Hope that helps!!! Loving California so far!!!!


----------



## AmsterdamLimey (Sep 24, 2008)

twostep said:


> Companies are not in the business of finding buyers but to make a profit Take a new or previously owned vehicle and put 18 months worth of pounding pavement in city traffic - what is left in resale value on the auction side? Google NADA for car values and pricing.
> 
> Leasing is basically a sales - up front down payment, monthly rates and return charges plus limited mileage. The contract goes through underwriting and you will again be handicapped by lack of credit history, age, income and driving history. Google some of the less expensive make/models you are interested in and go over the leasing options and contracts. Post specific questions. Do not forget to consider distances. 50 miles and more is considered a normal commute. Standard free miles are 10k.
> 
> Lets turn this around - what is your budget for downpayment on a vehicle and cost of living?


Im young so of course have a budget and would prefer to spread out the payment as much as possible over the time I am there, I will be getting paid perhaps double after about 10 months of working (sales). My cost of living I want to be as low as poss, all things considered I can pay up front anywhere between $2-3000. I know not alot, including the fact my job will involve a lot of driving during the day...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A couple years ago I had reason to check with my bank back in the US about loans for a person on a visa and they said that they will normally only lend money to a foreigner for the term of their visa. On a J visa, you are expected to return home at the end of the visa term, so I wouldn't expect to find financing for longer than the visa term.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AmsterdamLimey said:


> Im young so of course have a budget and would prefer to spread out the payment as much as possible over the time I am there, I will be getting paid perhaps double after about 10 months of working (sales). My cost of living I want to be as low as poss, all things considered I can pay up front anywhere between $2-3000. I know not alot, including the fact my job will involve a lot of driving during the day...


I honestly do not see a bank be it retail or indirect to underwrite a car note for you. 

You keep posting about a sales job. Can you elaborate a bit?


----------



## AmsterdamLimey (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you, it's just going to be another 1 of those things that is going to make it difficult for me. Well the job is sales intially, sort of preparing me for management training. Now the company is reasonbly small but is looking to open offices in Asia. This is where I come in, I am currently studying in Bangkok for 6 months to learn about Asian business, the point is to obtain all the necessary training to manage a branch (that includes selling) and then to expand into Asia in 18 months from my start. Obviously I will have to do alot to prove I am capable. Sorry I've gone off the track about California cars!
I will start another thread about this.
thanks again for everybodys responses, your all a great help.
James





twostep said:


> I honestly do not see a bank be it retail or indirect to underwrite a car note for you.
> 
> You keep posting about a sales job. Can you elaborate a bit?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Please make sure you cross your Ts and dot your Is. Something does not ring right.


----------



## jazzelle (Jan 6, 2009)

You can get car finance on a J1 visa...just don't expect to go to any of the big name dealerships. I finally found a place that did finance....its an horrific APR but its got me onto the first step of building credit history in the US. Having a decent down payment helps too.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

jazzelle said:


> Wow...haven't been on this forum in ages...and the first thread I see is relevant to my current situation!
> 
> I moved to Sacramento, CA in January on a J1 visa, I'm 32yrs and using a UK license right now. I rented a car from Enterprise on my arrival. Seven weeks on and I am still renting as I cannot buy or lease a new car.
> 
> ...


----------



## jazzelle (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep...just passed my theory test and now have a permit. Actual driving test is on the 27th April...wish me luck!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford said:


> jazzelle said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...haven't been on this forum in ages...and the first thread I see is relevant to my current situation!
> ...


----------



## jazzelle (Jan 6, 2009)

In hand.....test is on 27th April.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Okey dokey ...... Good Luck


----------



## jazzelle (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks!!!


----------

